# EA: "We never want to be named the worst company in the U.S. again."



## Krory (Sep 6, 2014)

New head of EA, Andrew Wilson, talks about how shitty their company is and how he wants that to change. The things he says are something that sounds like it should be a no-brainer, but take into consideration that EA is hardly the only publisher that does these practices, such as not allowing game delays (such as Ubisoft, Activision, and Square-Enix).



> "We decided that we couldn't get an innovative Need For Speed title out this year so for the first time in 17 years we're not launching one, we're giving the team extra time. We moved Titanfall on Xbox One out of our fiscal year; we moved Dragon Age, we moved Hardline. These were difficult decisions. The business of what we do, as measured by the stock price and fiscal returns, has grown - to me that's reassurance that we're doing the right thing."





> "This whole concept of the industry hiding everything until the very last moment is an outdated way to make games. Invite people in as early as you can, deal with the feedback and build that back into the game. What you get two or three years down the track are amazing games built with the help of the community."


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2014)

Someone pinch me. I must be having a weird dream.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2014)

LOL..............................................LOL


----------



## Krory (Sep 6, 2014)

It really is sad to see EA say something THAT EVERYONE SHOULD BE DOING

And meanwhile Ubisoft is like, "Lol, nerd, just cut women out of your game, THAT HALVES DEVELOPMENT TIME, HOW ELSE DO YOU THINK WE'RE DOING TWO AC GAMES A YEAR NOW?"


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 6, 2014)

I wish they brought The Saboteur back.


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 6, 2014)

If they were a bunch of nice assholes, they should re-release for free Warhammer: Dark Omen, SOTHR and even the classic NFS titles for modern PCs and even GOG


----------



## Naruto (Sep 6, 2014)

Well, they're saying the right things.

If they follow through, great.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 6, 2014)

It's been years since I've bought an EA game.

No amount of grovelling will make up for your past sins.  You'll never give us back Bullfrog, Maxis or Westwood.


----------



## The World (Sep 6, 2014)

> "This whole concept of the industry hiding everything until the very last moment is an outdated way to make games. Invite people in as early as you can, deal with the feedback and build that back into the game. What you get two or three years down the track are amazing games built with the help of the community."



I wonder if EA had this epiphany overnight


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 6, 2014)

...I miss the street games and Def Jam.

Except for Icon. Fuck that game


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 6, 2014)

Ah yeah Def Jam, I surely miss those games.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2014)

The fact that they were named it in the first place was fucking retarded.

Anyway, Mr. Wilson talks the talk, but can he get the suits of EA to walk the walk? I honestly don't think he can, but time will tell, I guess. Sims 4 wasn't exactly a very good start.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 6, 2014)

L
O
L

K
E
K

L
E
L

L
P
L

;
[
;


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 6, 2014)

casey hudson and jennifer hepler have been removed


that some srs progress


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 7, 2014)

Who gives a fuck lol

As long as you're doing half assed games with 60% of the game being paid DLC, then you assholes wont see any redemption. 

Dont worry though, you guys are not alone in being the worst company. The same thing can be said about Capcom.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 7, 2014)

capcom is for sale
so nintendo could pick up big profits and remake niche games
like product number 03 
or roll out megamanz

and maybe some soem more viewtiful joe?


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 7, 2014)

Ha, they act like they have a choice.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 7, 2014)

They've been saying stuff like this for over a decade. I haven't seen much progress.


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

it's kinda ironic how capcom turned out to be the same zombies they were selling


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2014)

I'll hope for the best but expect the same old shit as usual.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2014)

I guess this comes after Battlefield Hardline has been exposed as a Battlefield 4 revision.. Good God it is the same game.. No matter how much tweaking they'll do, the core is the same..  



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's been years since I've bought an EA game.



Last one I bought was Dante's Inferno


----------



## teddy (Sep 7, 2014)

Can't recall buying any ea game beyond def jam: ffny


----------



## Enclave (Sep 7, 2014)

Just look at NHL15 and you'll see he's full of shit here.


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 7, 2014)

? said:


> Can't recall buying any ea game beyond def jam: ffny




That means you didn't play Icon then?

Good for you.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2014)

Until they prove themselves for a period of at least 5 years  by providing good games not rushes DLC fest ones and actually try to listen to the community i will not believe them.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 7, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> That means you didn't play Icon then?
> 
> Good for you.



Man, you *really* don't like Icon.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Understandable.


----------



## teddy (Sep 7, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> That means you didn't play Icon then?
> 
> Good for you.



Saw the gameplay vids and stuffed my wallet back in my pocket at a record pace


and atrocious decline from it's predecessor


----------



## Shirker (Sep 7, 2014)

Surprise, surprise, getting rid of one of the best fighting engines in gaming has a nasty habit of causing a design in a franchise iteration's quality.
Oops.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 10, 2014)

I hope China buys EA


----------

